# مفهوم القداسة المسيحية



## tamav maria (10 أكتوبر 2012)

مفهوم القداسة المسيحية


يعنى ايه قداسة ؟ وايه مفهوم القداسة المسيحية الحقيقية ؟

هل القداسة هى مضاد النجاسة ؟ هل مفهوم القداسة هو الامتناع عن النجاسة فقط ولا ليها مفهوم اوسع واشمل كمان ؟

وليه الله طلب مننا اننا نتمتنع عن النجاسة ؟ ليه طلب مننا مثلا اننا نمتنع عن الزنى؟ ليه طلب مننا اننا لا نسكر بالخمر الذى فيه الخلاعة مثلا ؟ ليه ؟ ليه الله طلب مننا اننا نبتعد عن الخطية وعن الشر وعن شبه الشر كمان ؟

وهل ديه طلبات مستحيلة فى العصر اللى احنا فيه حاليا والنجاسة والخطية محيطة بينا فى كل مكان تقريبا ؟ هل هى طلبات مستحيلة ؟ هل هى طلبات تعجيزية نعجز عن تطبيقا فننتهى بالاحساس بالفشل والعجز والاكتئاب ؟


خلونا من خلال السطور اللى جاية نحدد مفهوم القداسة المسيحية كما ارادها الله لنا

اولا لازم نعرف ان القداسة مهمة و اساسية لكل انسان مسيحى . ليه ؟ لان الكتاب المقدس بيقول " القداسة التى بدونها لن يرى احد الرب "

يعنى ايه ؟ يعنى انا علشان اقدر اتلامس مع الرب فى حياتى واشوفه بصورة اوضح فى حياتى لازم تكون حياتى مقدسة وكل ما تقدست اكتر كل ماقدرت اشوف ربنا فى حياتى بشكل اوضح

طيب يعنى ايه قداسة فى الاول ؟

ناس كتير بتربط القداسة بالنجاسة فقط بمعنى ان القداسة معناها انها اى اجة عكس النجاسة , بس التعريف ده للقداسة تعريف ناقص جدا

لان الابتعاد عن النجاسة والخطية جزء من مفهوم القداسة ومش كلها

القداسة الحقيقة تعنى التخصيص والتكريس , اى ان يكون الانسان مخصص ومكرس للرب فأى حاجة بيعملها او بيفكر فيها فى حياته لازم يكون هدفها انه يقرب من الرب اكتر ويشهد عنه من خلال حياته وتصرفاته اكتر واى حاجة ممكن توقف بينه وبين التكريس ده المفروض انه يحاول التقليل او التخلص منها .

يمكن القداسة بمفهومها الاوسع ده يبان صعب ( يعنى حد هيقول يعنى احنا اصلا قادرين على المفهوم القديم لما هتجبولنا كمان مفهم جديد اوسع للقداسة ؟ ) هل الله عايز يعقدنا يعنى ؟ حاشا , اكيد لا

طيب ازاى نبص للموضوع انه مش تعقيد وتعجيز ؟
لو بصينا للموضوع من الزاوية ديه " ان الغرض الحقيقى من الحياة المسيحية كلها يتلخص فى الاية ديه :

"ان الذين سبق فعرفهم سبق فعينهم ليكونوا مشابهين صورة ابنه "

يعنى الهدف الاسمى من حياتى المسيحية انى اكون مشابهه فى حياتى وتصرفاتى وتوجهاتى وافكار قلبى للمسيح
لان التجسد لم ينتهى بمجرد صعود المسيح للمجد
لكن التجسد المفروض انه لازال مستمر بوجود المؤمنين بالمسيح على الارض اللى من خلال حياتهم بيجسدوا المسيح كل يوم للناس اللى حواليهم

لو قدرنا اننا نشوف الموضوع من الزاوية ديه هيكون اسهل بكتير اننا نوقف ضد تحديات العصر ( اللى هنتكلم عنها ) اسهل منى انى اشوف ان الموضوع مجرد اوامر ونواهى عن الخطية وخلاص وانا مش فاهم ايه الهدف منها ؟ وايه الهدف من انى ابعد عن الخطية الفلانية او الخطية العلانية .​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 أكتوبر 2012)

مفهوم القداسة فى المسيحية مفهوم رائع الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*بجد 

موضوع رائع و قيم جدا 

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك دايما 

و يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## tamav maria (18 أكتوبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> مفهوم القداسة فى المسيحية مفهوم رائع الرب يباركك



اشكرك حبيب يسوع
للمشاركه الرائعه 
نورت صفحتي


----------



## tamav maria (18 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


>



راااائع راااااااائع رااااااااائع
مشاركه فرحت قلبي بتصاميمك الجميله
شكرا كيلموووو 
لمجهودك وتعبك في التصاميم


----------



## tamav maria (18 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> *بجد
> 
> موضوع رائع و قيم جدا
> 
> ...



اشكرك موكي 
للمشاركه الرائعه
نورتي صفحتي


----------



## النهيسى (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*موضوع قيم جدااا
شكرا ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------

